# Wednesday Night Chat????



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

C'mon, guys! :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now that I have the grapevines removed from my phone line, I will be able to chat this eve. 200 lbs of vines do bad things to suspended phone lines. Go figure.
See you guys around 7-730 central time, eh?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

joez870 said:


> Now that I have the grapevines removed from my phone line, I will be able to chat this eve. 200 lbs of vines do bad things to suspended phone lines. Go figure.
> See you guys around 7-730 central time, eh?



Hey Joe, you making wine or whine?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

a bit of both i guess. lol
The mead seems to come out the best though.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

11-23-05
Chat tonight, guys! It should be a good time for all. Leave your grumps at the door and lets have some fun! See you there!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Still not feeling well enuff, guys, but y'all have a good time!
Circle Track DAC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

C'mon, guys! It's that time!


----------

